# The Worst Animated Tv Series and Characters of All Time



## BAYLOR

What do You Think are the worst Cartoon tv series and Character of all time ?


----------



## BAYLOR

Super-friends , essentially a dumbed down , bland tv version of Justice league. Superman Batman  and Robin, Wonderwoman, Aqua man.  it wason the air for years and never got better, Pathetic stories with equally pathetic bad guys with dumb names .  The less said about Marvin , Wendy and Wonderdog  and the Wonder Twins San and Jania the better.


----------



## BAYLOR

Jabba Jaws


----------



## kythe

No, not Superfriends!  That was the best show ever when I was 6!  The Wonder Twins were my favorite...


----------



## BAYLOR

kythe said:


> No, not Superfriends!  That was the best show ever when I was 6!  The Wonder Twins were my favorite...




The television standards and guidelines of that era  wouldn't allow them to do much in the way of good stories. I didn't think it was that good a show.


Then there was *Sealab 2020 *,  an adventure series about life on board an undersea lab/colony in the year 2020 . Produced in the 1970's it mercifully lasted only one season. It was  boring and utterly inane with a cast of characters that I could have cared less about. The only thing that redeems this godawful series is it was the basis of the very funny parody tv series *Sealab 2021*.


----------



## BAYLOR

Have you ever seen the *Partridge Family 2200 AD*?   Hanna Barbara,  looked it bit like the Jetson's  only problem is had none of the comic brilliance of the Jetsons or anything else . It was a streaming pile of .


----------



## kythe

BAYLOR said:


> The television standards and guidelines of that era  wouldn't allow them to do much in the way of good stories. I didn't think it was that good a show.



You know the funny thing is, I've looked for "Superfriends" online out of nostalgia, but I only find Justice League reruns.  But I bet if I saw it now as an adult, I would have a very different perspective on its quality.  Maybe I should just leave it in my memories.


----------



## BAYLOR

kythe said:


> You know the funny thing is, I've looked for "Superfriends" online out of nostalgia, but I only find Justice League reruns.  But I bet if I saw it now as an adult, I would have a very different perspective on its quality.  Maybe I should just leave it in my memories.



They wouldn't have allowed a show like Justice league unlimited in that era.  By the late 60's Early 70's The Networks wanted  and got animated shows what were harmless  and as non violent as possible and made still worse when the intent was educational .  Since there were only three networks producing cartoon shows , they had a monopoly and could put on whatever  they wanted. The result alot of boring  bad tv shows which in the end helped kill Saturday morning cartoon shows.


----------



## SloppyJoe

Smurfs


----------



## Juliana

The present-day Teen Titans reboot. Ugh. The 2003-6 version was excellent.


----------



## BAYLOR

Juliana said:


> The present-day Teen Titans reboot. Ugh. The 2003-6 version was excellent.



Agreed The 2003 - 6 version was terrific .

This new version is an absolute travesty.


----------



## BAYLOR

Pacman the cartoon series.  How anyone thought that was good idea for a show is beyond me.


----------



## Michael Colton

Someone said Smurfs. Hit me right in the feels, why don't you.

My vote is Robot Chicken, with the notable exception of one amazing episode.


----------



## Vince W

Family Guy and American Dad. Both .


----------



## HareBrain

That one with that guy @Juliana had a teenage crush on. I daren't even look it up to find out what it was in case I accidentally see the clip again, but it's in the "weird crushes" thread.


----------



## Juliana

HareBrain said:


> That one with that guy @Juliana had a teenage crush on. I daren't even look it up to find out what it was in case I accidentally see the clip again, but it's in the "weird crushes" thread.



Honestly, sir, how dare you?!!! 
S'all good. It was a pretty terrible show. But hey, it was '80's pre-cable Brazil, we didn't have a lot of options! (options for TV shows, not for crushes. Always options for those...)


----------



## BAYLOR

The Gobots 1984 to 85  .  Robots that transform into vehicles. very lame show.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> Family Guy and American Dad. Both .



Agreed.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Hair Bear Bunch  *  1971 Hanna Barbara tv show about a bunch of misfit hippie bears living in zoo making life hard for their Zoo keeper. Pretty wretched stuff.  Both the animation and the writing or what passed for writing.


----------



## Juliana

Hair Bears was awful. Agreed.

Worst cartoon name award goes to a show my son used to watch, *Super Robot Monkey Team Hyper Force Go!* (Exclamation mark part of name...)


----------



## BAYLOR

Juliana said:


> Hair Bears was awful. Agreed.
> 
> Worst cartoon name award goes to a show my son used to watch, *Super Robot Monkey Team Hyper Force Go!* (Exclamation mark part of name...)




I forgot that horrible series even existed.. Yeah it was a load of .


----------



## BAYLOR

Josie and the PussyCats  and Josie and the Pussycats go into space . I wish I forget those two crapfests.


----------



## Idoru

Vince W said:


> Family Guy and American Dad. Both .


Totally agree. I also couldn't stand Captain Planet and the Planeteers.


----------



## BAYLOR

Idoru said:


> Totally agree. I also couldn't stand Captain Planet and the Planeteers.



They did a live action movie.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Hong Kong Phooey    * Thank god it lasted only a season, even that was too long.


----------



## Idoru

BAYLOR said:


> They did a live action movie.


*Shudders*


----------



## adomol

My Little Pony -  friendship is magic.


----------



## Venusian Broon

This nomination will only have meaning to those that could receive STV (so lowland Scotland mainly) and were about in the 70's and 80's: 

Although I have reasonably fond childhood memories of it, I am pretty sure that _Glen Michael's Cavalcade _was filled with the cheapest, crappiest cartoons known to man (with a few exceptions - Warner Bros + Tex Avery cartoons and a bit of road runner I suppose...) Although perhaps I'm being harsh - after all it had a talking lamp, Paladin. You just don't get that ingenuity nowadays in turning a bizarre piece of studio junk/prop into a children's TV persona. (Is it my imagination or was the lamps catch phrase '_a-Shee-a-wah'_??) 

If I were to nominate a whole studio for worst, I'd give it to Hanna-Barbera. For all the positives for series with characters like Dastardly and Muttley, they blighted the world with the Flintstones, Top Cat and Scrappy Doo. These were the special turds that floated to top of a big cesspit IMHO.


----------



## BAYLOR

Venusian Broon said:


> This nomination will only have meaning to those that could receive STV (so lowland Scotland mainly) and were about in the 70's and 80's:
> 
> Although I have reasonably fond childhood memories of it, I am pretty sure that _Glen Michael's Cavalcade _was filled with the cheapest, crappiest cartoons known to man (with a few exceptions - Warner Bros + Tex Avery cartoons and a bit of road runner I suppose...) Although perhaps I'm being harsh - after all it had a talking lamp, Paladin. You just don't get that ingenuity nowadays in turning a bizarre piece of studio junk/prop into a children's TV persona. (Is it my imagination or was the lamps catch phrase '_a-Shee-a-wah'_??)
> 
> If I were to nominate a whole studio for worst, I'd give it to Hanna-Barbera. For all the positives for series with characters like Dastardly and Muttley, they blighted the world with the Flintstones, Top Cat and Scrappy Doo. These were the special turds that floated to top of a big cesspit IMHO.




Flintstones is at least still watchable ., But yes Top Cat and Scrappy do are abominably bad cartoons.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Wheelie and the Chopper Bunch   *ran from 1974 to 74 , Imagine world populated by sentience cars, trucks motorcycles, act. but no people.  Very cringeworthy tv.


----------



## Venusian Broon

BAYLOR said:


> , Imagine world populated by sentience cars, trucks motorcycles, act. but no people.  Very cringeworthy.



Isn't that the universe of the Michael Bay Transformers? Well I suppose there are people - they are just all wooden.


----------



## soulsinging

BAYLOR said:


> They did a live action movie.



Are you sure about that? I recently saw a video that looked like a trailer for a live action Captain Planet movie, but I don't think it's legit and am pretty sure it was intended as a spoof, similar to the live action Daria movie trailer (which I wish was real).

Glad I'm not the only person here that doesn't understand why Family Guy is so popular.


----------



## BAYLOR

Venusian Broon said:


> Isn't that the universe of the Michael Bay Transformers? Well I suppose there are people - they are just all wooden.




Not even close , it wasn't nearly as good as what Michael Bay gave us. 

If you've never seen Wheelie count yourself lucky.


----------



## Venusian Broon

BAYLOR said:


> Not even close , it wasn't nearly as good as what Michael Bay gave us.
> 
> If you've never seen Wheelie count yourself lucky.



I did spot it when I was a kid, but I tended to watch BBC like the good middle class boy I was, so missed most of that ITV rubbish


----------



## BAYLOR

Venusian Broon said:


> I did spot it when I was a kid, but I tended to watch BBC like the good middle class boy I was, so missed most of that ITV rubbish



As bad as Wheelie was , It wasn't the worst ive seen. Ive got lots more  to dredge up.


----------



## Ice fyre

Thundercats...re watched it recently, dreadfull pile of steaming  One female voice artist, who thought if she wobbled her voice a bit she could pass as every other female in the cartoon. Yes Hanna Barbera cartoons, guilty of such crimes as Laurel and Hardy the cartoon, Touche turtle, Top cat wasnt quite as bad, being based almost totally on Sgt Bilko. But bad enough. Venusuian Broom, Glen Michael's cavalcade decended into a pile of rubbish once you sorta passed the age of 7 or 8. Which was a shame, some of the kids parents put a lot of effort into the birthday cards they sent in! A schewawa was Glen talking baby to the kids ...yeah ....Paladin was the grumpy old lamp. A cheap plastic ornament likley found at the bottom of a props cupboard! Ach he enjoyed himself as did the wee kids who watched it.


----------



## kythe

Juliana said:


> The present-day Teen Titans reboot. Ugh. The 2003-6 version was excellent.



Yes, definately.  Within the last month or so, my son has gotten really into Teen Titans Go (the new one) on Cartoon Network.  I can't even watch it because its so horrible.  They don't really fight villians, they mostly bully each other or fight the Hive for no reason.  Robin isn't a good leader, he's a jerk who cheats and disrespects even his teammates.  And then there are the plots, which usually revolve around stuff like fighting over food, fighting evil food, or arguing about the bathroom.  Seriously, how many shows have to take place in the bathroom?

So we've been renting the older Teen Titans from Netflix, which is actually a good show.

There, now I feel better since I've gotten that off my chest.


----------



## BAYLOR

Yogi's Arc  early 70's. Yogi the bear and every single classic Hanna Barbara travel the world in an arc doing battle with a host or silly villains. This show was a steaming pile of .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Hong Kong Phooey      *The last word in the tittle is apt description of the quality of this show.   Yes this one is .


----------



## BAYLOR

*Jabba Jaws*  hideous show about a bland scooby wanna be gang  who travels around with shark that talks like curly on the three stooges.


----------



## Ice fyre

Who can forget.....Scooby and Scrappy doo! Good grief! What dross! Amazed no one has mentioned it yet. there was a lot of rubbish punted out in the 70's and 80's getting cheaper and cheaper by the cartoon.


----------



## Venusian Broon

Ice fyre said:


> Who can forget.....Scooby and Scrappy doo! Good grief! What dross! Amazed no one has mentioned it yet. there was a lot of rubbish punted out in the 70's and 80's getting cheaper and cheaper by the cartoon.



 I did ! Unamaze yourself. 

Well I just said Scrappy doo - the original was better (hey, I was younger watching it). Though didn't the _A-team_ steal the idea from _Scooby doo _of using the same plot week in, week out.


----------



## BAYLOR

Ice fyre said:


> Who can forget.....Scooby and Scrappy doo! Good grief! What dross! Amazed no one has mentioned it yet. there was a lot of rubbish punted out in the 70's and 80's getting cheaper and cheaper by the cartoon.



The Original *Scooby Do* was somewhat  entertaining, The later incarnations  were pretty dire stuff  and as bad as *Scappy do* was there was an incarnation that was still worse  *A Pup named Scooby Do   ,  * I m not kidding that show did exist.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Lassie's Rescue Rangers *a series Filmation ran 1973 to 1975.  The less said about this one the better.


----------



## HareBrain

BAYLOR said:


> *Lassie's Rescue Rangers *a series Filmation ran 1973 to 1975.  The less said about this one the better.



Actually I'd like more to be said about it, because I could find hardly anything on the internet when I looked a few months ago. Big fan at the time. Along with *Valley of the Dinosaurs*.


----------



## BAYLOR

HareBrain said:


> Actually I'd like more to be said about it, because I could find hardly anything on the internet when I looked a few months ago. Big fan at the time. Along with *Valley of the Dinosaurs*.



*Valley of the Dinosaurs* . A yes, a modern day family finds themselves stranded  in a valley  Cavemen and Dinosaurs in an uncharted place in South America . I remember that show.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Turboteen  *about a teenage who can turn into a car. Pile of .


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

Worst animation award, hands down, has to go to *Rocket Robin Hood.* They actually only had about 5 backgrounds, the characters rarely moved -- just posed while they flew through the air. It was all dialog, and that was pretty bad. Kind of like South Park, but without the artistic flair or imagination.

Come to think of it, I think *Mighty Hercules* might have been done by the same people.


----------



## BAYLOR

Bizmuth said:


> Worst animation award, hands down, has to go to *Rocket Robin Hood.* They actually only had about 5 backgrounds, the characters rarely moved -- just posed while they flew through the air. It was all dialog, and that was pretty bad. Kind of like South Park, but without the artistic flair or imagination.
> 
> Come to think of it, I think *Mighty Hercules* might have been done by the same people.




Ah yes *Rocket Robin Hood* i remember it well, I think the animators and producers  were the same ones that did the 60's animated spiderman series . There was an  episode in which Robin and his men  they faced off against a villain which was recycled from Spiderman.  It was  a pretty dreadful show.

*The Mighty Hercules* ,  I think was done by another company , the style is a bit different then Robin Hood.  It wasn't to bad a show, but I couldn't stand Hercules's  side kick Newton the centaur.


----------



## BAYLOR

The the 1978 Fantastic 4  tv series which didn't have the human torch but a stupidly annoying robot named herbie.


----------



## BAYLOR

I could not stand Huckleberry Hound and  his off key singing My Darling Clementine.


----------



## BAYLOR

The Robonic Stooges 1978.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Inch High Private Eye*  1973


----------



## farntfar

BAYLOR said:


> I could not stand Huckleberry Hound and his off key singing My Darling Clementine.



I hate meeces to pieces.


----------



## BAYLOR

farntfar said:


> I hate meeces to pieces.



Ah yes, Jinx the Ccat and the two annoying meeces.   Pretty bland stuff.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Lasertag *the animated tv series 1986 .  Lasertag was toy that was moderately popular, so they decided to base a series of off it. Fortunately this bad idea for a product placement animated tv series lasted but a season.   Yes a golden  award winning tv series.


----------



## Nechtan

When I first saw this thread the first thing that went through my head was Scrappy Doo. Reading through I've noticed he gets mentioned more than once. Does that mean he's probably the most hated cartoon character ever? Even the (fairly recent) live action Scooby Doo films had a go at him.


----------



## HareBrain

Nechtan said:


> Does that mean he's probably the most hated cartoon character ever?



I'd place him alongside Godzuki from *Godzilla* and Uni from *Dungeons and Dragons*. I'm pretty sure that despite differences in appearance, they share 99% of their DNA.


----------



## Venusian Broon

Nechtan said:


> When I first saw this thread the first thing that went through my head was Scrappy Doo. Reading through I've noticed he gets mentioned more than once. Does that mean he's probably the most hated cartoon character ever? Even the (fairly recent) live action Scooby Doo films had a go at him.



mmmm, most 'hated'... Probably . Surely it was a definite Jar Jar Binks/Ewok moment for those that did the Scooby Doo franchise. In fact combining the two Star Wars terribles into one character - short and hairy (and impossibly good at getting bad guys) and a stupid voice. 

In a similar vein I'd also like to nominate the re-vamped 60's Tom and Jerry's as a putrid travesty. 

And also all Disney cartoons. But that's just me, I've never liked musicals, fairy tales that have been sanitised and made 'wholesome' for some sort of weird 1950's ethic and the rampant consumerism that the corporation practised. I was already quite 'dark' as a kid I suppose...


----------



## Nechtan

Having a bit of bother with the quote system.

Anyway...

HareBrain.... Uni!!!! From Dungeons and Dragons. I'd forgotten all about that.

Venusian Broon, Snow White is the most irritating Disney lead ever. Far too squeaky and giggly.


----------



## Foxbat

Don't think anybody's mentioned *Bat-Mite* yet from the 1970s Batman cartoon.


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> Don't think anybody's mentioned *Bat-Mite* yet from the 1970s Batman cartoon.



Id almost forgotten about that character.


----------



## Ursa major

What about a show where even its makers knew how bad it was? I give you Bleep and Booster:





> The cartoons were animatic animation, still pictures which were slowly panned


 
I (then aged about 6 or so) panned the show rather faster than they did....


Note: I hadn't realised that they'd continued making the show for so long: 313 episodes between 1963 and 1977.


----------



## BAYLOR

*My Favorite Martians *animated tv series  ran from 1973 to 75 . Had some laughs but overall was a pretty dismal cartoon.


----------



## BAYLOR

Sealab 2020, Inane boring and   Hanna Barbara series about life in an undersea installation , Chocked full of very dull and uninteresting characters. It lasted a season.

The only saving grace of this show was that it became the basis for the very funny  and irreverent spoof tv series 202 which ran for several seasons.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Pokemon *, Unwatchable


----------



## BAYLOR

Filmation's Ghostbusters series .  Awful.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Flintstone kids *


----------



## BAYLOR

*A Pup Named Scooby Do    *This is another  fine example of milking a creatively bankrupt  franchise.


----------



## Venusian Broon

@BAYLOR  - I'm impressed. Is there an animated TV series you _haven't _seen.


----------



## BAYLOR

Venusian Broon said:


> @BAYLOR  - I'm impressed. Is there an animated TV series you _haven't _seen.



I think there are few shows I did miss.


----------



## Jeffbert

The *Groovie Goolies* was at least entertaining when I was a kid, but after borrowing the 1st DVD from NF, I came to realize just what a turd it was. I guess kids have different criteria for what constitutes a good show than adults do. As an adult, I rate this as low as those I can recall ever watching. Each weekly episode had about 3 to 4 minutes of unique animation, while the rest was all too frequently repeated clips of the monsters playing their instruments or popping out of a panel in their rip-off of R&M's Laugh-In, which they called weird window game. Each song had about 20 seconds of lyrics that were repeated for around 2 to 3 minutes accompanied by 5 or 6 seconds of new animation and the already mentioned clips of playing their instruments. 




Venusian Broon said:


> If I were to nominate a whole studio for worst, I'd give it to Hanna-Barbera. For all the positives for series with characters like Dastardly and Muttley, they blighted the world with the Flintstones, Top Cat and Scrappy Doo. These were the special turds that floated to top of a big cesspit IMHO.



As I recall, the Flintstones was actually shown between 7 & 8 PM, hardly a kiddy show. Those were the days when we all sat on the couch in the living room, & watched a 23" B&W TV (Same couch featured bedtime stories). I think H&B made some very good cartoons, but also some that were garbage. as a whole, I would say that most of those that ran as a variety of cartoons, such as Wally Gator & Touche Turtle were for the most part, o.k., but some of the ones that had the entire program devoted to one adventure, were rather poor quality. 

I was over at my brother's house & he had Boomerang, & I watched Top Cat; I could find nothing even entertaining about it.


----------



## BAYLOR

Jeffbert said:


> The *Groovie Goolies* was at least entertaining when I was a kid, but after borrowing the 1st DVD from NF, I came to realize just what a turd it was. I guess kids have different criteria for what constitutes a good show than adults do. As an adult, I rate this as low as those I can recall ever watching. Each weekly episode had about 3 to 4 minutes of unique animation, while the rest was all too frequently repeated clips of the monsters playing their instruments or popping out of a panel in their rip-off of R&M's Laugh-In, which they called weird window game. Each song had about 20 seconds of lyrics that were repeated for around 2 to 3 minutes accompanied by 5 or 6 seconds of new animation and the already mentioned clips of playing their instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> As I recall, the Flintstones was actually shown between 7 & 8 PM, hardly a kiddy show. Those were the days when we all sat on the couch in the living room, & watched a 23" B&W TV (Same couch featured bedtime stories). I think H&B made some very good cartoons, but also some that were garbage. as a whole, I would say that most of those that ran as a variety of cartoons, such as Wally Gator & Touche Turtle were for the most part, o.k., but some of the ones that had the entire program devoted to one adventure, were rather poor quality.
> 
> I was over at my brother's house & he had Boomerang, & I watched Top Cat; I could find nothing even entertaining about it.




Hanna Barbara made some great Cartoons , the shorts for MGM and on tv, shows like Johnny Quest . Space Ghost .


----------



## Jeffbert

I agree that the short cartoons made for movies were great, too bad so many of them were deemed too intense or inappropriate for today's kids. I heard that the UK banned T&J cartoons that depicted smoking.

I tried watching Space Ghost, but after Cartoon Planet & space Ghost Coast to Coast, I just cannot bear to watch it. SG's other feature, Dino Boy sucks!


----------



## BAYLOR

Jeffbert said:


> I agree that the short cartoons made for movies were great, too bad so many of them were deemed too intense or inappropriate for today's kids. I heard that the UK banned T&J cartoons that depicted smoking.
> 
> I tried watching Space Ghost, but after Cartoon Planet & space Ghost Coast to Coast, I just cannot bear to watch it. SG's other feature, Dino Boy sucks!




I do love Harvey Birdman Attorney at law.


----------



## J-Sun

BAYLOR said:


> *Hong Kong Phooey    * Thank god it lasted only a season, even that was too long.





BAYLOR said:


> *Hong Kong Phooey      *The last word in the tittle is apt description of the quality of this show.   Yes this one is .



That bad, huh? That bad, huh?

I don't remember it qualitatively - all I remember is that Scatman Crothers was the voice, so it had that going for it and was therefore automatically not the worst. Hohng Kohng Phoo-aay.


----------



## BAYLOR

J-Sun said:


> That bad, huh? That bad, huh?
> 
> I don't remember it qualitatively - all I remember is that Scatman Crothers was the voice, so it had that going for it and was therefore automatically not the worst. Hohng Kohng Phoo-aay.



It was painful to watch.


----------



## Jeffbert

BAYLOR said:


> I do love Harvey Birdman Attorney at law.


That was one of my favorites, if for no other reason, than because of the old H&B cartoons and characters it featured. Dabba Don was great! The JQ episode was just a bit sick.


----------



## Mouse

I thought Micky Dolenz (The Monkees) did a voice in Groovie Goolies, but I just Googled it and I must be thinking of Funky Phantom. Which was also awful.


----------



## BAYLOR

Mouse said:


> I thought Micky Dolenz (The Monkees) did a voice in Groovie Goolies, but I just Googled it and I must be thinking of Funky Phantom. Which was also awful.



Oh God Funk Phantom Utterly wretched show !


----------



## Jeffbert

I remember the FP, but not any of the stories, though. his voice seemed similar to that of Snagglepuss. As I understand it, the guy who played the cowardly lion sued, don't know if he sued FP also.


----------



## BAYLOR

The animated Punky Brewster tv series. Yes it did exist.


----------



## HanaBi

BAYLOR said:


> *Hong Kong Phooey    * Thank god it lasted only a season, even that was too long.



Absolutely! Even as a kid I detested this dreadful cartoon; much in the same way I couldn't stand the _*Hair Bear Bunch*_ either


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> Absolutely! Even as a kid I detested this dreadful cartoon; much in the same way I couldn't stand the _*Hair Bear Bunch*_ either



The 70's decade was the don't care decade , Networks  show put any old cartoon show on the air figuring the kids would watch it anyways. Sadly, for a long time , they were right.


----------



## BAYLOR

1973 animated *Lost in Space* pilot episode . It was dire and fortunately never got to the tv series stage.


----------



## BAYLOR

They also did an animated Mork and Mindy tv show.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Bravestar*


----------



## BAYLOR

*Rambo* the animated tv series.


----------



## BAYLOR

I really dislike the current incarnation of *Teen Titans*.


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> Absolutely! Even as a kid I detested this dreadful cartoon; much in the same way I couldn't stand the _*Hair Bear Bunch*_ either



They almost rebooted *Hong Kong Phooey* .  Thank god it didn't happen. 

*Hair Bear Bunch   *two words, Cartoon Travesty.


----------



## BAYLOR

Pokemon , I cannot look at even one episode.

 DragonBall, I absolutely hate.


----------



## BAYLOR

Gem and the Holograms  which inspired the recent live action film.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

I'm sorry, but none of you have given me any reason to believe that Rocket Robin Hood should be dethroned.


----------



## BAYLOR

Bizmuth said:


> I'm sorry, but none of you have given me any reason to believe that Rocket Robin Hood should be dethroned.



As wretched as Rocket Robin Hood was an it was a truly wretched carotin , Its is not the worst animated tv show of all time. Ive seen worse

Here's  one for you , the tv series *Hot Wheels *, yes a  series revolving around  on the popular toy race cars. The series ran around late 60's early 70' for a season. The show had no intelligent writing or characterization to speak about.


----------



## Narkalui

BAYLOR said:


> *Bravestar*



I loved Bravestar, but I was 6 

Hulk Hogan - now THAT was awful!


----------



## BAYLOR

Narkalui said:


> I loved Bravestar, but I was 6
> 
> Hulk Hogan - now THAT was awful!




I can't look at either show without cringing.


----------



## Vladd67

Two words
Grape Ape.


----------



## Narkalui

On the subject of Thundercats, a few years back I rewatched Thundercats Ho! The Movie and I thought it stood up quite well to modern standards... Does anyone else remember Bucky O'Hare or The Pirates of Dark Water? I loved them, but I read recently that Pirates was ruined by the network demanding new episodes without affording enough time to decently write and produce them...


----------



## Overread

Narkalui I recall both Bucky and Pirates - both great short series. Although yes Pirates got messed around with; a great shame as it was going somewhere and was of that era when kids cartoons had stories with them.


----------



## Narkalui

Before the Dark Times, before Pokemon...

Ooh, Gargoyles! That was a Disney series and it was the absolute canine's clangers!


----------



## Khuratokh

Narkalui said:


> Before the Dark Times, before Pokemon...
> 
> Ooh, Gargoyles! That was a Disney series and it was the absolute canine's clangers!


Gargoyles was bad? I thought it was one of the better Disney efforts.

Pirates of Dark Water is a classic example of "screwed by the network" as they were 3/4 through their story when it was cancelled. And unlike many shows at the time it actually had one cohesive arc.
Anyway back on topic:

Pokemon. Although I'm only familiar with the Dutch dub, which consisted mostly of high pitched hoarse screaming.

Hong kong phooey was rumored to get a live-action release starring Eddie Murphy.

Current "adult" shows like "buckleberry" , "happy tree friends" and "shorties watching shorties."


I'm about to make myself very unpopular, but I hated the 80's TMNT.
I watched it with my friends who loved every second of it. But I just didn't care. It was the "totally radical dude!" talk that I hated. It came off as very condescending to me. "This is how the kids speak today right?" the executives seemed to say. "there is no other way we can connect with kids, so the characters have to speak like morons, because kids are stupid after all"


----------



## Narkalui

Common language barrier problem here: "canine's changers" means "the best". Gargoyles was awesome!


----------



## Khuratokh

Narkalui said:


> Common language barrier problem here: "canine's changers" means "the best". Gargoyles was awesome!


Ah... right.
I always found it odd that comparing something with the genitals of a  dog means it's good. And comparing it with what a dog eats means it's bad.


----------



## BAYLOR

Narkalui said:


> Common language barrier problem here: "canine's changers" means "the best". Gargoyles was awesome!



I think *Gargoyles* was done by the same people  that did Batman the animated series. Thats one of the reasons it had such good writing. They did a second Gargoyles series which was't nearly as good.


----------



## Narkalui

I liked the Shakespearean connections, the prominence of Macbeth and the cameo by Puck from Midsummer Night's Dream.


----------



## Narkalui

Khuratokh said:


> Ah... right.
> I always found it odd that comparing something with the genitals of a  dog means it's good. And comparing it with what a dog eats means it's bad.



It's just a figure of speech. Perhaps I'll ask James O'Brian where it comes from...


----------



## BAYLOR

Narkalui said:


> I liked the Shakespearean connections, the prominence of Macbeth and the cameo by Puck from Midsummer Night's Dream.



I rather liked that.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016

Adult Swim's *Reign *was really bad. They had another show with dancing boys and mechs that was also awful. 

*Jen and the Holograms* was pretty bad. I think I only saw one episode.

*She-ra *could have been so much better!

In the modern cartoons, *MS Gundam Seed Destiny*- I didn't even bother to watch and the previews were so interesting!
My brother LOVED *Ren & Stimpy*, but it was just so repetitive and ugly! I just can't stand to watch it anymore!
*Jerry Springer *was a live action cartoon in many ways.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vladd67 said:


> Two words
> Grape Ape.



Two more words,  dire cartoon.


----------



## Steven Sorrels

While some of the aforementioned shows were bad, there is one that shall forever stand above them all, looking down from its pedestal of misery, imposing its horror upon an unsuspecting world.


That show is *Caillou.

*


----------



## BAYLOR

Steven Sorrels said:


> While some of the aforementioned shows were bad, there is one that shall forever stand above them all, looking down from its pedestal of misery, imposing its horror upon an unsuspecting world.
> 
> 
> That show is *Caillou.
> 
> *



I tended to skip that show too.


----------



## HanaBi

*Rhubarb & Custard*. Pretty dreadful animation for its time (mid 70s I think). The only saving grace was the voice-over by Richard Briers. 

*Marine Boy* - Just bad in every department


----------



## BAYLOR

HanaBi said:


> *Rhubarb & Custard*. Pretty dreadful animation for its time (mid 70s I think). The only saving grace was the voice-over by Richard Briers.
> 
> *Marine Boy* - Just bad in every department



Marine Boy did have superior animation to just about animated show in US television at that time.


----------



## Khuratokh

*"Purno de Purno"*

A Dutch creation following the misadventures of a man in a purple shorttrack iceskating suit.
Ostensibly based on a guy at the local icerink the creators of this crappy animation used to know.
This individual was nicknamed Speurneus = sleuth/detective.
Which later became shortened to "Purno"

Yes, they knew what that word sounded like.

Unfortunately that's also a prime example of the type of humor on display in this pile of excrement.

it was an early attempt at computer generated cartoon, utilizing graphics software on an Amiga 2000 which was then transferred by floppy disk. Back in '88 this was pioneering work. Now it's just really hard on the  eyes.

Purno looks like the satanic offspring of "Noseybonk" 
And was voiced by something resembling a cross between "annoying orange" and Jim Davidson

The exclamation "Saperedosio"  (denoting surprise at something really good or really bad) is still used today. 

But only by annoying morons.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vladd67 said:


> Two words
> Grape Ape.



That show was a steaming pile of  

That was in the era in which they put any old crappy cartoon on the air.


----------



## WilliamDavey627

Great title for a show though, hahah


----------



## BAYLOR

WilliamDavey627 said:


> Great title for a show though, hahah



Clever title, not so clever tv show.


----------



## BAYLOR

*Teen Titans Go  *why is this show still on the air?


----------



## Anthoney

Every single show where they felt the need to add a Scrappy Doo or a Bat Mite or some similar goofy, pun spewing idiot character.  Even as a 6 year old I never found this pie in the face comedy funny.  I have always been to old for that type of thing.



BAYLOR said:


> Teen Titans Go



Another peeve of mine.  When they animate in such a fashion to make the show resemble toys for a 5 year old (a normal 5 year old, not me).


----------



## Overread

Actually I think its more because its cheap. It's the same reason a lot of those southpark clones of adult animations use the cheaper style. It's a lot cheaper to animate. Not saying its dirt cheap (and these days I suspect even something like SP costs a lot to make); but it is generally cheaper than traditional animation.


----------



## HareBrain

Old_Man_Steve2016 said:


> My brother LOVED *Ren & Stimpy*, but it was just so repetitive and ugly! I just can't stand to watch it anymore!



It was artistically grotesque. Even the episodes I liked made me feel sort of soiled and unsettled by the end, like gorging on surrealism. I'm not sure I could watch it now.

Two others I'm sure would now make me throw things at the screen, though I loved them at the time, are *Lassie's Rescue Rangers *and *Valley of the Dinosaurs*. Anyone remember them?


----------



## picklematrix

Horrid Henry was a british kids cartoon that was pretty dire. There was a live action adaptation for some reason.


----------



## Vladd67

picklematrix said:


> Horrid Henry was a british kids cartoon that was pretty dire. There was a live action adaptation for some reason.


My kids liked Horrid Henry, but after hearing how the author of the books got stiffed on the tv money I couldn’t watch it.


----------



## HareBrain

HareBrain said:


> Lassie's Rescue Rangers



OK, I've just watched some of it for the first time in 45 years, and without hesitation I declare this contest closed. Made by children for children, possibly? By monkeys for monkeys? Who can know?


----------



## BAYLOR

HareBrain said:


> It was artistically grotesque. Even the episodes I liked made me feel sort of soiled and unsettled by the end, like gorging on surrealism. I'm not sure I could watch it now.
> 
> Two others I'm sure would now make me throw things at the screen, though I loved them at the time, are *Lassie's Rescue Rangers *and *Valley of the Dinosaurs*. Anyone remember them?



*Lassie Rescue Rangers *was done by Filmation and *Valley of the Dinosaurs*  Hanna Barbara   and both were typical of the kinds crap show they were producing  the 1970's . I wish I could have back the time I wasted watching those wretched cartoons.


----------



## BAYLOR

HareBrain said:


> OK, I've just watched some of it for the first time in 45 years, and without hesitation I declare this contest closed. Made by children for children, possibly? By monkeys for monkeys? Who can know?



Pretty dire stuff.  Have ever seen the animated  *Emergency Plus 4* series. The Plus 4 which consisted of bench of annoying kids and monkey who assisted the fireman .  That was worse.

Then ther was *Sealab 2020 * which was inna and boring . Its only saving grace was that it was made into the heroically funny  Sealab 2021.


----------



## BAYLOR

picklematrix said:


> Horrid Henry was a british kids cartoon that was pretty dire. There was a live action adaptation for some reason.



I went to Youtube and looked this one up.  I really wish I hadn't bothered .


----------



## Narkalui

My step kids used to like Horrid Henry too. And it loves up to it's name. Peppa Pig is also awful it's horrendous perpetuation of misanthropic negative gender stereotypes


----------



## Vladd67

Narkalui said:


> My step kids used to like Horrid Henry too. And it loves up to it's name. Peppa Pig is also awful it's horrendous perpetuation of misanthropic negative gender stereotypes


Not to mention kids wanting to jump in muddy puddles.


----------



## BAYLOR

There are more channels , therefore more crappy animated tv shows.


----------



## Khuratokh

Big mouth.

Shorties watching shorties.


----------



## BAYLOR

Foxbat said:


> Don't think anybody's mentioned *Bat-Mite* yet from the 1970s Batman cartoon.



He had cameo in Batman the Animated series 

He also showed up in  The Brave and the Bold.


----------



## Harpo

Scooby Doo was an excellent series, until the addition of the utterly horrible Scrappy Doo ruined it.


----------



## Vince W

Would people playing the voices of small live rodents count as animation? If it does, then Tales of the Riverbank or Hammy Hamster was awful.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> Would people playing the voices of small live rodents count as animation? If it does, then Tales of the Riverbank or Hammy Hamster was awful.



Red dwarf  mentioned this show.  So it was real tv show then.


----------



## Vince W

BAYLOR said:


> Red dwarf  mentioned this show.  So it was real tv show then.


Oh yes. Very real, and very awful.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> Oh yes. Very real, and very awful.



Glad I missed it.


----------



## Vladd67

As a kid I loved it


----------



## farntfar

Does anyone remember the  "The Shadoks and the Gibis"

I remember very little about this other than the awful cartoons and that I hated it.


----------



## Overread

Hey who is speaking ill of Tales of the Riverbank?! That was a great little show and one of the few that was still being shown in black and white when I saw it. It has a quaint charm to it.


----------



## Mouse

The new TMNT. Don't even look at it.


----------



## BAYLOR

Mouse said:


> The new TMNT. Don't even look at it.



Ive seen it and I hate it .


----------



## Khuratokh

Mouse said:


> The new TMNT. Don't even look at it.


Wasn't a particularly fan of the first cartoon series, in fact as a kid I hated it with a fiery passion.


----------



## paranoid marvin

It's hard to judge modern cartoons, as most of them aren't made for us oldies. I'm sure if you showed sone of our favourites, they would probably dislike them too - partly simply because they're old, partly because they weren't made for kids of our era.


----------



## AlexH

The Legend of Zelda animated series is awful. Link is an obnoxious weirdo creep who makes lewd comments at Zelda and repeatedly tries to get her to kiss him. No wonder Nintendo are so protective about films/series featuring their characters.






"Excuuuuuse me, Princess." Worst catchphrase ever. I just watched the first few minutes, and he's wolf-whistling at Zelda in the opening scene!


----------



## HareBrain

AlexH said:


> The Legend of Zelda animated series is awful.



Strange that I've never heard of it. I think you created it for the sole purpose of winning this thread.


----------



## BAYLOR

AlexH said:


> The Legend of Zelda animated series is awful. Link is an obnoxious weirdo creep who makes lewd comments at Zelda and repeatedly tries to get her to kiss him. No wonder Nintendo are so protective about films/series featuring their characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Excuuuuuse me, Princess." Worst catchphrase ever. I just watched the first few minutes, and he's wolf-whistling at Zelda in the opening scene!



Ive seen this cartoon abomination and, it certainly hasn't improved with age.


----------



## AlexH

HareBrain said:


> Strange that I've never heard of it. I think you created it for the sole purpose of winning this thread.


Based on that comment it was worth the effort.


----------



## BAYLOR

Johnny Bravo .   Aggravating and irritating Elvis like character.  Sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## BAYLOR

Ed, Edd and Eddy .


----------



## Jeffbert

Venusian Broon said:


> This nomination will only have meaning to those that could receive STV (so lowland Scotland mainly) and were about in the 70's and 80's:
> 
> Although I have reasonably fond childhood memories of it, I am pretty sure that _Glen Michael's Cavalcade _was filled with the cheapest, crappiest cartoons known to man (with a few exceptions - Warner Bros + Tex Avery cartoons and a bit of road runner I suppose...) Although perhaps I'm being harsh - after all it had a talking lamp, Paladin. You just don't get that ingenuity nowadays in turning a bizarre piece of studio junk/prop into a children's TV persona. (Is it my imagination or was the lamps catch phrase '_a-Shee-a-wah'_??)
> 
> If I were to nominate a whole studio for worst, I'd give it to Hanna-Barbera. For all the positives for series with characters like Dastardly and Muttley, they blighted the world with the Flintstones, Top Cat and Scrappy Doo. These were the special turds that floated to top of a big cesspit IMHO.


The *Flintstones* ran for about 5 seasons; likely modeled on the *Honeymooners*, because both FF & Ralph Cramden could not succeed in much of anything.




HanaBi said:


> *Rhubarb & Custard*. Pretty dreadful animation for its time (mid 70s I think). The only saving grace was the voice-over by Richard Briers.
> 
> *Marine Boy* - Just bad in every department


I knew a guy who had a ton of Japanese language DVDs & *Marine Boy*, though named differently, was one of them. Neither of us knew any but a few words of Japanese, but we watched these adoringly.  Splasher's real name is [no racial slur intended] *Whitey*.

Anyone remember *Batfink*? *Courageous Cat & Minute Mouse*? The latter is or was available on Prime.

The very old Superman Theatrical Series -Fleischer Studios Fliescher SUPERMAN cartoons are pretty bad. LL just cannot resist getting into mortal danger, from which SM must save her.


----------



## Al Jackson

Jeffbert said:


> The *Flintstones* ran for about 5 seasons; likely modeled on the *Honeymooners*, because both FF & Ralph Cramden could not succeed in much of anything.



I remember being entranced by Rocky and His Friends (Rocky and Bullwinkle) when started in 1959, it was a funny clever cartoon show.
I guess I thought in 1960 that new cartoon shows were going to be pitched at both adults and kids with subtle humor.
When The Flintstones was announced (summer 1960) as The Honeymooners in 'cave-man-times' I thought that's a clever idea it should be good. I guess I did not know that  Hanna-Barbera were not at the same level with Rocky creators  Jay Ward and Alex Anderson. I was sorely disappointed at the flatfooted pedestrian to juvenile humor I watched a couple of episodes and have never watched it again.
Never have understood the popularity of that show , it was many cuts below Jackie Gleason's Honeymooners.


----------



## BAYLOR

Al Jackson said:


> I remember being entranced by Rocky and His Friends (Rocky and Bullwinkle) when started in 1959, it was a funny clever cartoon show.
> I guess I thought in 1960 that new cartoon shows were going to be pitched at both adults and kids with subtle humor.
> When The Flintstones was announced (summer 1960) as The Honeymooners in 'cave-man-times' I thought that's a clever idea it should be good. I guess I did not know that  Hanna-Barbera were not at the same level with Rocky creators  Jay Ward and Alex Anderson. I was sorely disappointed at the flatfooted pedestrian to juvenile humor I watched a couple of episodes and have never watched it again.
> Never have understood the popularity of that show , it was many cuts below Jackie Gleason's Honeymooners.



It's way overrated.


----------



## BAYLOR

SloppyJoe said:


> Smurfs



As bad as that show was. I found it very entertaining.


----------



## boobo

robot chicken, family guy, and american dad are all great shows


----------



## Guttersnipe

Squidbillies and Superjail. And a few other Adult Swim cartoons. They make me retch.


----------



## Jeffbert

Superjail is extremely violent, but in a way that is more than just funny.


----------



## BAYLOR

Guttersnipe said:


> Squidbillies and Superjail. And a few other Adult Swim cartoons. They make me retch.



Cartoon garbage.


----------



## BAYLOR

boobo said:


> robot chicken, family guy, and american dad are all great shows



I can't get enough of Robot Chicken .


----------



## BAYLOR

Vladd67 said:


> As a kid I loved it



After watching  this. My brain hurts.


----------



## Rodders

I must confess that I struggled with the animation style of the Tartakovsky Clone Wars series.


----------



## BAYLOR

Rodders said:


> I must confess that I struggled with the animation style of the Tartakovsky Clone Wars series.



I didn't really like it and was not really a fan of Samurai Jack  or that style of animation.


----------



## Jeffbert

It was not animated. The New Zoo Revue was just about the stupidest thing! How it last 5 seasons!?


----------



## BAYLOR

Jeffbert said:


> It was not animated. The New Zoo Revue was just about the stupidest thing! How it last 5 seasons!?



With Doug  and Emmy Joe .  I remember that wretched show .


----------



## BAYLOR

And let's not forget* Laser Tag *the tv series . On second thought, let's forget all about it.


----------



## BAYLOR

Stargate the Animated tv series . Pretty wretched .


----------



## Maseeha.Aellari

Guillermo del Toro's _Tales of Arcadia_ series. Loved his other animated stuff when I was younger (_Rise of the Guardians_, _Kung Fu Panda 2_, _Puss in Boots_) and this guy even worked on _The Hobbit_ movies, but this series hit a miss. It's three series all set in Arcadia and they somehow loosely collide with each other over a total of 10 seasons (?).

Netflix made a movie that brings together all three seasons' characters and it's coming out in June/July......... I'm still going to watch it


----------



## Jeffbert

KUNG FU PANDA? Hmmm, seems to me that that character originated in RANMA. 




When I was a kid, Sunday mornings were just boring. Nothing on TV that even remotely interested me. There was WONDERAMA,  but that was no cartoon. Why did mom make us clean our rooms on Saturday?


----------



## CupofJoe

Probably heresy to say in some circles but just about any and all animate stuff I saw coming out of Japan and Korea [with the sole exception of *Akira* - which I love] in the 70s and 80s. It was dire. I was brought up on Tom and Jerry, Disney and their like. I like my animated characters to move, have mouths and eyes.


----------



## BAYLOR

*The Critic  *I absolutely hated Jay Sherman and show.


----------

